# Eric Wilson Must Die



## EAProdigy (Dec 15, 2007)

copyright infringement


----------



## EAProdigy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thoughts?


----------



## JohnN (Dec 17, 2007)

You should adda line space between paragrahphs and break it up a bit so more people will read it.


----------



## EAProdigy (Dec 18, 2007)

JohnN said:


> You should adda line space between paragrahphs and break it up a bit so more people will read it.


 

done..now what did you think of it? come on whats a guy got to do to get some people to review a paper. Everyone in my class loved it so im sure you guys will to just give it a chance.


----------



## Newyorkknicks07 (Dec 23, 2007)

what is there to read?


----------

